
New research alliance cements split on AI ethics - rbanffy
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/08/23/new-research-alliance-cements-split-ai-ethics
======
daly
From Gulag Archipelago

At the conclusion of the conference, a tribute to Comrade Stalin was called
for. Of course, everyone stood up (just as everyone had leaped to his feet
during the conference at every mention of his name). The hall echoed with
applause, rising to an ovation. For three, four, five minutes it continued.
Who would dare to be the first to stop? After all, NKVD men were watching who
would quit first. The applause went on for six, seven, eight minutes. The
director of a local paper factory, after eleven minutes sat down. The applause
stopped.

That, however, was how they discovered who the independent people were. And
that was how they went about eliminating them. That night the factory director
was arrested, sentenced to 10 years. The interrogator remined him:

"Don't ever be the first to stop applauding"

I wonder if we could train AI to detect the first to stop applauding. Just a
thought.

It is not intelligent AI, but the ability to review absolutely second by
second history recorded by the FAANGs and the worldwide intelligence services
that will fuel the next dictator.

